# eclipse installieren



## siba (14. Jan 2005)

soeben habe ich eclipse heruntergeladen und versucht es zu installieren. Jetzt kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass die Java Virtual Machine fehlt! Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## niemand (14. Jan 2005)

Du hast keine JVM installiert 

cu


----------



## siba (14. Jan 2005)

So weit war ich auch schon! Wie mache ich das bzw. wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## DesertFox (14. Jan 2005)

JLIB!!!, oder einfach bei www.sun.com schauen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Jan 2005)

geh mal in die eingabeaufforderung (start->ausführen-> cmd.exe)

und tipp "set" ein. such mal nach "JAVA_HOME", wenn es die nicht gibt dann muss du sie setzen. 
Rechtsklick Arbeitsplatz -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen -> Hinzufügen

Name: JAVA_HOME
Pfad: <pfad zu deiner sdk installation>

Desweiteren musst du die PATH-Variable ändern. Folgendes musst du DAHINTER anhängen (durch ";" trennen), auf KEINEN fall etwas rauslöschen:

<pfad zu deiner sdk installation>\bin


----------

